# Who is the best looking man alive?



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 4, 2019)

I think from who I know it might be Gandy...


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

currently Barret


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 4, 2019)

Ernest Khalimov.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 4, 2019)

it's me


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

Dope said:


>







Not even close their is this gigagod i forgot his name but he mogs all humanity to hell and back



imagine not being this handsome


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 4, 2019)

Orb.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Not even close their is this gigagod i forgot his name but he mogs all humanity to hell and back
> View attachment 91664
> imagine not being this handsome


nct = never above 7 psl


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> nct = never above 7 psl








What is nct ? i keep hearing this


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> nct = never above 7 psl


Nuetral right? Never seen a negative canthal tilt above 5psl


reptiles said:


> What is nct ? i keep hearing this


negative or nuetral canthal tilt


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> What is nct ? i keep hearing this









Dope said:


> Nuetral right? Never seen a negative canthal tilt above 5psl
> 
> negative or nuetral canthal tilt


jon hexam is


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

Negative is a failo and Nuetral is normal, so I don't know why they're both reffered to as nct tbh


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Prime chico. But nah low key I like Johnny guilbert


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 91679
> 
> 
> jon hexam is


Shit you're right. Just barely though


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

Tsukuyomi 🌙 said:


> Prime chico. But nah low key I like Johnny guilbert
> View attachment 91680


astrosky wannabe ass


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> astrosky wannabe ass


I think johnny was around first tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tsukuyomi 🌙 said:


> Prime chico. But nah low key I like Johnny guilbert
> View attachment 91680


You're like @Aids! lol. I remember when he posted a bunch of emo rappers that looked like twigs and said they were chads jfl


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> Negative is a failo and Nuetral is normal, so I don't know why they're both reffered to as nct tbh







JFl cathal tilt matters but his entire face hallo's the fuck out of the other ones tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> JFl cathal tilt matters but his entire face hallo's the fuck out of the other ones tbh


thats literally subjective aka homosexuality from you


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> You're like @Aids! lol. I remember when he posted a bunch of emo rappers that looked like twigs and said they were chads jfl


I am aids. You're joking right? You Deffo already knew? I've been posting the exact same way.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tsukuyomi 🌙 said:


> I am aids. You're joking right? You Deffo already knew? I've been posting the exact same way.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That makes more sense now lmfao
Why'd you make another acc


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That makes more sense now lmfao
> Why'd you make another acc


Just to do it.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> JFl cathal tilt matters but his entire face hallo's the fuck out of the other ones tbh


dudes good looking don't misunderstand but tbh nct is the worst apart from a long midface


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats literally subjective aka homosexuality from you







No JFL attrative faces have good lower 3rd's better forward growth good overall harmony this dude has the best out their


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No JFL attrative faces have good lower 3rd's better forward growth good overall harmony this dude has the best out their


no harmony for nct


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no harmony for nct







NO NCT for shit harmony and shit lower 3rd


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

The BEST is easily jaden smith in my opinion


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> NO NCT for shit harmony and shit lower 3rd


shit lower third is saved by good eye area. if you have good lower third and eye area you have ascended over many others.

harmony is just a bs buzzword that makes no sense tbh.

morph jon hexum with hunter eyes are watch as be becomes godly


----------



## DarknLost (Aug 4, 2019)

L
A
CHICO
O
W
S
K
I


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> shit lower third is saved by good eye area. if you have good lower third and eye area you have ascended over many others.
> 
> harmony is just a bs buzzword that makes no sense tbh.
> 
> morph jon hexum with hunter eyes are watch as be becomes godly







JFL harmony is not cope i made entire post about the ideal hypothetical 10/10 face all the ratio's all the skull limits all the lower 3rd facts harmony is very important very important as for good eye no eye for a shit lower 3rd a lower 3rd makes or break's a face it really is the maxilla and forwards growth


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> JFL harmony is not cope i made entire post about the ideal hypothetical 10/10 face all the ratio's all the skull limits all the lower 3rd facts harmony is very important very important as for good eye no eye for a shit lower 3rd a lower 3rd makes or break's a face it really is the maxilla and forwards growth


tbh good point but I still won't believe you until you show me a face that mogs gandy + cavil morph.

shit lower thirds are basically impossible to have if your eye area is top tier because the mechanism for a good eye area as you said is to do with the maxilla in under eye support thus making the only way the lower third can be being atleast above average with a perfect eye area example being Sean O Pry


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ohboyoh let's unpack thi


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

tbh good point but I still won't believe you until you show me a face that mogs gandy + cavil morph.



Well a the face was good to begin with show me a godly face with a shit lower 3rd i'm telling you you wont find it.

shit lower thirds are basically impossible to have if your eye area is top tier because the mechanism for a good eye area as you said is to do with the maxilla in under eye support thus making the only way the lower third can be being atleast above average with a perfect eye area example being Sean O Pry





No i specially said the cheek bones however that being said their maybe a correlation between hunter eyes and good lower 3rd's


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tbh different faces are beautiful in different ways


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 4, 2019)

If you give all models cantal tilth they dont even lose a point


----------



## Titbot (Aug 4, 2019)

God gandy


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 4, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> they dont even lose a point


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Not even close their is this gigagod i forgot his name but he mogs all humanity to hell and back
> View attachment 91664
> imagine not being this handsome


but he is not even alive JFL


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> but he is not even alive JFL








Come's back from the dead's me


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> L
> A
> CHICO
> O
> ...


----------



## DarknLost (Aug 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> L
> A
> CHICO
> O
> ...


Or Brad Pitt
There was no hairstyle that didn’t Fit his face


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, is Elias da Poot






He looks like Richard Ramirez and Sean O'Pry.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats literally subjective aka homosexuality from you



he also has great facial proportions and symmetry

he's objectively above an 8


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## hebbewem (Aug 5, 2019)

Dope said:


>



Stop being a meancel


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Aug 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> currently Barret


He’s not a man though he’s a gay alien
Negative canthal tilt is not a problem when it’s just soft tissue causing it, only a problem with bad bones.


----------



## meh (Aug 5, 2019)

Alen Delon and Dolph Lundgren


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> currently Barret


Sure he's good looking, but not best.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 5, 2019)

*UN-FUCKIN-BELIEVABLE.*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 5, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> He’s not a man though he’s a gay alien
> Negative canthal tilt is not a problem when it’s just soft tissue causing it, only a problem with bad bones.



It’s always bone




BigBiceps said:


> Sure he's good looking, but not best.


Who is Iyo?


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> It’s always bone
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Iyo?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 5, 2019)

Alain Delon


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 5, 2019)

Tsukuyomi 🌙 said:


> The BEST is easily jaden smith in my opinion
> View attachment 91681


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Alain Delon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's like 80 tho.


----------



## Einon (Aug 5, 2019)

Tsukuyomi 🌙 said:


> Prime chico. But nah low key I like Johnny guilbert
> View attachment 91680


Johnny guilbert is a virue signaling fag.He's 20 and still hasn't grown out of the "Fight me irl kid,I'll rek u" phase.
Pathetic.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Alain Delon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We should clone him tbh.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 5, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> He's like 80 tho.


his legacy is immortal


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 5, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


Lmao wtf, you're kidding, right? Right??


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 5, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Lmao wtf, you're kidding, right? Right??


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 5, 2019)

*GUY FIERI MOGS EVERYONE 

HE ONE SPICY BOI*


----------



## bossman (Aug 5, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Orb.


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 5, 2019)

Nothing beats the high class Atlantid


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 5, 2019)

Sean O'Pry he’s effortlessly good looking


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 5, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Sean O'Pry he’s effortlessly good looking
> 
> View attachment 92141
> View attachment 92143
> ...


how is model photos with poses "effortlessly good looking
like, you are right, sean is effortlessly good looking but posting photo shoots with ridiculous poses doesnt prove that point whatsoever


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 5, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> how is model photos with poses "effortlessly good looking
> like, you are right, sean is effortlessly good looking but posting photo shoots with ridiculous poses doesnt prove that point whatsoever


I would say that he is effortlessly good looking even in model photo shoots


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 5, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> I would say that he is effortlessly good looking even in model photo shoots


fair





i honestly tend to prefer more "natural" shots of mm's, dont know why


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 5, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> fair
> View attachment 92156
> 
> 
> i honestly tend to prefer more "natural" shots of mm's, dont know why


Yes that is a good photo of him. But everyone else in this thread used model photoshoots so I too used some so it would be fair


----------



## InZayn (Aug 5, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Ernest Khalimov.



He's not even real lol. He's a morph of the photographer's boyfriend. The morph has his own instagram jfl
Also barett looks too feminine and got mogged by Chico.


----------



## joelortiz (Aug 5, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Sean O'Pry he’s effortlessly good looking
> 
> View attachment 92141
> View attachment 92143
> ...


just look at his eyes.omfg


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 5, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> I think from who I know it might be Gandy...


it's Ollie Edwards, he mogs Gandy and Barret


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 5, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Sean O'Pry he’s effortlessly good looking
> 
> View attachment 92141
> View attachment 92143
> ...


----------



## rtsssy (Aug 5, 2019)

this guy and its not even close


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 5, 2019)

InZayn said:


> He's not even real lol. He's a morph of the photographer's boyfriend. The morph has his own instagram jfl
> Also barett looks too feminine and got mogged by Chico.


I know, he is a morph of a Chad.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 5, 2019)

Jfl @ faggots rating Barrett


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 5, 2019)

Einon said:


> Fight me irl kid,I'll rek u"


Lmao. He is for sure lame


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 5, 2019)

<insert picture of fatman, itsover, arceus3000, studyhacks>


----------



## InZayn (Aug 6, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> I know, he is a morph of a Chad.



Cope. This is not a chad. He looks similar to the morph with angle frauding & glasses.


----------



## Cleftcel (Aug 6, 2019)

Biggest Chad on earth, dudes got everything: face, height, physique, status, money, success, style, fame, English accent, mogs prime Brad pitt and Leonardo di caprio even


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 6, 2019)

InZayn said:


> Cope. This is not a chad. He looks similar to the morph with angle frauding & glasses.
> 
> View attachment 92490


Maxilla, eye area and hair are frauded I think.


----------



## InZayn (Aug 6, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> View attachment 92533
> Biggest Chad on earth, dudes got everything: face, height, physique, status, money, success, style, fame, English accent, mogs prime Brad pitt and Leonardo di caprio even



his nose ruins him tbh.


----------



## godsmistake (Aug 6, 2019)

Burak Özçivit


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 6, 2019)




----------

